# Marineland C-530 Spitting Micro-Bubbles out of the Outake



## Charden (Apr 12, 2011)

So I have had this canister for about 2 weeks and although it appears to be doing its job I am getting bursts of air bubbles every so often that it has filled my 125 with bubbles to an extent. I have checked all connections and all seem to be snug. I have tilted the canister back and forth trying to release the air and it seems to be ok for about an hour and then the bubbles come back. Any other ideas what could be causing them?


----------



## CCichlids (Sep 27, 2011)

I have never had a 350 myself, but the only thing i can think of is 
1) Air is still trapped in the foam or media (even though you tilted it)
or :fish: 
2) Something isn't tight all the way. 
I know you have tried those but you might want to double and triple check them, especially on the intake tube for the filter. Also if you checked around on the internet to see if other people had this problem and how they fixed it. Thats all I can think of honestly. Hopefully someone else will wonder on the post and help you out. Hope this helps, good luck! :thumb:


----------



## Charden (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks man. I am thinking about taking it apart this weekend and checking the seals again. Maybe putting some vaseline around the gaskets will solve it.


----------



## inurocker (May 9, 2011)

Do you have any other filters putting micro bubbles in the tank? Maybe being picked up by this filter. 
Try turning it off and look for leaks on the intake side. If it is sucking air it should leak water in the same place. May make finding the problem easer. It maybe a tiny leak touch around with tissue paper on seals might help to find it.


----------



## davidinsarasota1 (Sep 11, 2011)

I was thinkin along the same lines as inurocker. Is there anyway the intake is sucking in air from an airstone?

Also, it is almost impossible to get all of the air out of a Mag350 when you are filling it. The lip on the 'D' shaped lid on the media canister traps it and the blue sleeve also prevents it from escaping.

I fill mine in the kitchen sink with that spray hose thingy. I fill it via the outflow connector making sure whole cannister is tilted so that the inflow connector is up so that the water can fill the media canister fills completely, then shake and bang till all of the air is purged.


----------



## Charden (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks but I am referring to the C-530. It is their big canister filter. I am going to try and replace all the seals even though it is two weeks old and see if that fixes it. Otherwise I will just replace it.


----------



## Charden (Apr 12, 2011)

I am about to sling this **** thing out the window. Checked all fittings again and all are snug. Still spitting bubbles!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What kind of media do you have in the filter?

Was this a new or used filter?


----------



## Charden (Apr 12, 2011)

New filter....in tray one is the sponges that come with it...tray 2 is bio-max...tray 3 is bioballs.


----------



## Charden (Apr 12, 2011)

OK so over the weekend I took it all apart again and greased all rings and re-tightned all fittings. Turned it on and burped it. This morning it is still blowing bubbles. I have emailed Marineland to which I got no reply. I am considering boxing it back up and returning it to the LFS I got it from. Would a Fluval FX5 and a Fluval 405 be plenty of filtration for an overstocked HAP/Peacock 125 gallon?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry you are still having problems with this filter. I've never owned one so I'm just guessing at solutions.

Maybe there is a hairline crack in the adapter that the hoses connect to.

Are there any loops/dips in the hoses?

I am using an FX5 on my 125G with good results but also have an Eheim 2260 on it also.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I get occasional spitting of bubbles from my Rena XP2. This happens sometimes after refilling it after a cleaning. Sometimes the water level in the canister lowers after it starts running which causes the intake to suck in air from above the water line. This in turn stops the filter from being able to bring enough water into the canister to raise the water line to the proper level. This will be difficult to determine as I don't think you can see the water level in your canister.
To fix the problem, I have to turn off the filter, unlock one of the clamps to break the seal on the lid, at which point the water level in the canister rises due to siphon, then quickly clamp the lid down again before it overflows, run the filter and repeat if necessary until the water level remains where it should as the air in the line is expelled.
Is there any sound from the filter when it spits the bubbles?


----------



## Charden (Apr 12, 2011)

Yea it makes a swooshing sound.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I have emailed Marineland to which I got no reply. I am considering boxing it back up and returning it to the LFS I got it from.


I also had the same problem with a Rena way back when. Went through all the troubleshooting steps you're going through. Support couldn't resolve it, and I was convinced they never would, so I got rid of it and went with Eheim. So, yes, it may be time to move on if they're not even responding to you.


----------



## Charden (Apr 12, 2011)

Well I talked to my lfs and he has agreed to replace it. My choices are a Fluval 405 or a Rena XP4...what would you suggest?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Charden said:


> Well I talked to my lfs and he has agreed to replace it. My choices are a Fluval 405 or a Rena XP4...what would you suggest?


Having never owned a Fluval canister, I'd get the XP4. Twice the GPH as well as larger media capacity.


----------



## demillso (Feb 4, 2008)

It looks like you have already moved on from this filter but I wanted to suggest that you call Marineland to address your problem. They are not so hot on the email but they have been VERY helpful over the phone. Worth a shot if you are going to chuck the filter anyway...


----------



## Charden (Apr 12, 2011)

demillso said:


> It looks like you have already moved on from this filter but I wanted to suggest that you call Marineland to address your problem. They are not so hot on the email but they have been VERY helpful over the phone. Worth a shot if you are going to chuck the filter anyway...


Thanks but I exchanged it for a Wet Dry Filter.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Bit late also .. but I'd highly recomend the Fluval 405

So easy to maintain and never had a problem.


----------



## Charden (Apr 12, 2011)

Nodalizer said:


> Bit late also .. but I'd highly recomend the Fluval 405
> 
> So easy to maintain and never had a problem.


I did add a 405 for mechanical filtration. lol


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice, I love the quick change feature of the pipes, i used to hate repriming all my pipes or trying to block them each filter change.

Can clean my filter in 5 minutes now.


----------

